# Price of Paint



## Jack Frost (14 Jun 2005)

Im preparing to paint the whole house soon. will need about 12 tins (5litres) of Dulux or crown emulsion for internal walls.

They are about €40 per tin in Woodies /Atlantic etc.

Anyone know of any places where they are cheaper or is that the going rate.

Thanks

Jack


----------



## WaterWater (15 Jun 2005)

Hello Jack. I am painting at the moment. I have found Crown a better paint than Dulux. I recently purchase some paint from the Stillorgan Decor Centre called "Colortrend" about €44 per 5 litre tin. They make up paint for the trade so you can get larger tins. Colortrend have nice and unusual colours. It also painted on the walls really easy. 
I know that Woodies have "specials" on from time to time, free paintbrush, free dust sheets etc. The paintbrushes were more expensive in the Stillorgan Decor Centre, and cheaper in Woodies than Atlantic.


----------



## tonka (15 Jun 2005)

Colourtrend is great if you want colour and not the normal wishy washy pishy Irish pastels. Inside it lasts as well as any other, dunno about outside.


----------



## Betsy Og (15 Jun 2005)

look into getting Dulux white paint dyed in the computer machines to give you the colours you want.

We've used this extensively and it works well, so worth exploring as its about 1/2 the price of buying the real thing.

From what I recall (a good few months back), it might have been €25 to 10ltr of white dyed to your colour. This compares to 2.5ltr of 'full colour' for €15, €25 for 5ltr of 'full' colour.

Basic white dyed works for the lighter colours, for darker colours you might need to use "Glidden" I think it is called, which is a heavier trade category of white paint which works better with the darker dyes.

Wouldnt use anything else myself.

Also worth painting yourself, save a fortune, using a roller aint hard and the results are grand - just dont worry about how it looks patchy as you are painting  - it dries out fine to an even finish.


----------



## Jack Frost (15 Jun 2005)

thanks for the advice folks. i usually use either dulux or crown, dont really notice the difference when it goes up, but i find dulux easier to spread.

Anyway I have to go up 2 Newry on Saturday, so I might just check them out up there if I have time.

Hadnt heard of the Colourtrend, I must admit, will look into dat and report my findings in due course.

thanks  again


----------



## MonsieurBond (16 Jun 2005)

Jack Frost said:
			
		

> thanks for the advice folks. i usually use either dulux or crown, dont really notice the difference when it goes up, but i find dulux easier to spread.
> 
> Anyway I have to go up 2 Newry on Saturday, so I might just check them out up there if I have time.
> 
> ...



Make sure you make up more quantity than you need.

I have found that it can be tricky to recreate the exact colour again, particularly if using a different mixing machine.


----------



## hansov (16 Jun 2005)

Jack: I would be very interested in finding out how the prices in Newry for Dulux (say white matt, 5 or 10litre tubs) compare to prices down in Dublin. Unfortunately I face the task of repainting "chez hansov" this summer and would welcome a source of cheaper Dulux!


----------



## Jack Frost (18 Jun 2005)

yes,

Hansov checked out the Dulux paint in B&Q Newry. £26.45 sterling, 5 litres soft sheen, intenal emulsion, not sure waht that is in Euro, But you would probably want to be buying a good lot to make it worth your while.  

Its €38 in Woodies in Lucan


----------



## DrMoriarty (18 Jun 2005)

*26.45 GBP* = *39.4146 EUR*
(from http://www.xe.com/ucc/convert.cgi)

Egad! A retail product cheaper in the RoI...!?


----------



## Guest127 (18 Jun 2005)

Dr M. As a native and resident of the 'toon' as our dear lost brother Leatherarse called it I can state catagorically not everything in Newry is cheaper than the south. If it was then Dundalk, Monaghan, Sligo, Letterkenny etc would close up shop and just have pubs etc. There are 3 Shopping centres in Dundalk and a new bigger one opening later this year ( owned I think by UTV). There are a lot of things cheaper in Newry of course but ask any shopkeeper in dundalk and you will find they take sterling. So its a two way trade. somethings are cheaper some are dearer. same with holidays, we were cheaper in the early 80's, they were cheaper in the mid 80's to mid 90's . then we were cheaper again. now its 50:50 depending on where you are going. Ryanair are on the whole cheaper than Easyjet and Aer Lingus are cheaper than BMI. I know its easier for the likes of us to living 11 miles from newry to pick and choose but its unreal the number of dublin cars in particular and Roi in general going to newry every weekend.even drink can move around especially with tesco and aldi. as it turns out I prefer Red Dog and I havn't seen it sold yet in the south.it's £15 sterling for a case and the bottles are 350 size,slightly bigger than the usual. Spirits and wine are cheaper in the north in general but Superquinn and Tesco ( and other's) do have wine specials which sometimes cancel out the difference.Cars: now thats a  sceal eile altogether but theres nothing we can do about that one. As for living in the north, houses are probably cheaper but there are rates to  pay. Tomorrow there will  be large numbers of Dundalk people browsing and purchasing in Atlantic Homecare ( which until recently was their largest store in the South, but I think the new Galway one may be bigger, not sure) who know B+Q like the back of their hand. but they will still shop in Dundalk.


----------



## Thirsty (20 Jun 2005)

IMHO paint is one area where you get what you pay for.  Can highly recommend Colortrend paint (never had a problem w. mixing a second batch of colour btw), easy to use, dries v. quickly so can be doing a 2nd coat within hours of the first one.  All equipment washes w. washing up liquid and water.  Haven't used any other paint for years.  At the of the day, the highest cost in painting is the labour cost - why skimp on the materials.


----------



## PadraigL (20 Jun 2005)

As far as I know Colortrend have their factory in Celbridge which has a sales counter. This may be cheaper again.


----------

